# VR6 swap and turbo build



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I was ****ing around with some honda, and spun a rod bearing. Ever since then, I have been having nothing but problems with my engine. Something happened a few months ago, and I'm pretty sure I destroyed the head. Long story short, I'm dropping a new VR into the Jetta, and shortly after, installing a turbo kit. I found a Passat to be the donor, and the price was right.
Here's the car.








Here is the old motor in it's prime.








Here's the current view. This was the first engine I've ever pulled. It wasn't as hard as I thought. Good learning experience. The tranny is down at a shop getting a Peloquin LSD put in it. It sould be done this week.








































This is the engine from the Passat. I pulled it by myself on Thanksgiving weekend. She's a little rugged, but I'll fix that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















































My current daily driver until the VR is done. Black on black, just like the Jetta.








I'm also working on the intake manifold.








Got the oil return bung welded in and fresh paint on the oil pan.








My parts bin








Here it is a primered up.
























Fresh paint is drying on the block right now. Pics to come










_Modified by vdubmadness at 11:28 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

good deal! youll love the posi mani pressure on the VR!!!


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

nice


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Here the newly painted block. Ain't she pretty?


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

I got the oil filter housing, new water pump, new billet crack pipe, oil cooler sandwich plate, and new thermostat housing installed today. I also sand blasted the accessories mount, and bolted it up. Thing looks like it's brand new!
The tranny shop called me today and said my LSD is installed and ready to be picked up. Now, if only I had my timing chains. The place I bought it from, accidentaly sent my a timing belt kit for a 2.0.



























_Modified by vdubmadness at 9:43 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

take your time.
loctite the bolts that need to be done.
use a torque wrench. 
ive heard a few horror stories about people who did their chains, 
only to have them fail very shortly after.
probably wouldnt have had an issue if they would have just left the 
originals in.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (jhayesvw)*

motor looks great!!!! it is amazing what a little bit of elbow grease and paint can do!!
keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_take your time.
loctite the bolts that need to be done.
use a torque wrench. 
ive heard a few horror stories about people who did their chains, 
only to have them fail very shortly after.
probably wouldnt have had an issue if they would have just left the 
originals in.

Oh, definitely. I'm super anal when I do maintenance on my engine. I follow my Bentley step by mother effin step. I replace a bolt, nut, washer, gasket, or o-ring when it says "always replace". 
I ALWAYS torque every nut or bolt to the exact limits. ****, I even paid $40 for a tube of "Certified Genuine VW" silicone sealant for the timing chain covers. Ridiculous!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

i dont care what people say.
genuine VW stuff is worth every penny more often than not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (jhayesvw)*

more pictures and info on the oil cooler piece. deffinitly alot better than mine. i just hacked off the ends of the stock oil cooler piece and plugged the billet crack pipe and used a VR lugnut with 2 hose clamps on a hose for the freeze out plug out of the block.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_more pictures and info on the oil cooler piece. deffinitly alot better than mine. i just hacked off the ends of the stock oil cooler piece and plugged the billet crack pipe and used a VR lugnut with 2 hose clamps on a hose for the freeze out plug out of the block. 

Here's where I got it.
http://www.eurosportacc.com/oilcooler.htm
I'll take a few more pics today up close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

Looking good.
What stress bar is this?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Looking good.
What stress bar is this?









looks like turn2 or bahn brenner
and to the oil cooler. they give you different "adapter plate" for thier application. the mocal VR6 usually gives a different plate for the end housing to hold it all on and you use the stock oil cooler. i like your set-up, much cleaner.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Looking good.
What stress bar is this?









It's the Bahn Brenner


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

I put the exhaust manifolds back on and the cleaned up motor mount.








I started putting the accesories on. I also painted the lower intake manifold.
















I got the trans back from the shop, freshened up with a Peloquin LSD.








She's starting to look like an engine again.








I got the timing chain covers off, ready for the new timing chains, when they get here. Should be on Teusday.
















I got the oil cooler all mounted up, too.
















I cleaned up the engine bay a little, still have alot to do.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

Props for keeping the SAI and not chucking it in the trash then having to stare at the MIL all day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Props for keeping the SAI and not chucking it in the trash then having to stare at the MIL all day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

MIL???


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmadness* »_
MIL???









Malfunction Indicator Light, aka check engine light.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Malfunction Indicator Light, aka check engine light.

Ohhhhh. Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, I got alot of work done this weekend.
I got the intake manifold gutted completely.








The plate is cut for the back, but, I won't be able to get it welded on for a bit.








Good thing I did the timing chains, look at all these broken pieces.
































Got the old chains off.








VR at TDC. Ground tooth on the crank lined up with the main cap.








Cams lined up.








Mark on Intermediate Shaft sprocket lined up with trust washer.








New chains on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Put the cleaned up timing chain covers back on.








Flywheel.








Clutch and trans.
















Put the starter, coil pack, fuel rail, and valve cover on, and she's ready to go in!


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Ready to go.
















Back where she belongs.








I have to say, one of the hardest parts of this project, so far, was the engine wiring harness. Remembering how it all routes. Ugh!! What a headache.
Engine bolted in, and radiator up.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmadness* »_I have to say, one of the hardest parts of this project, so far, was the engine wiring harness. Remembering how it all routes. Ugh!! What a headache.


i hear that!!!!! i did EXACTLY what you are now doing over the last year, and the wiring was a pain in the ass. in fact, i had the whole car stripped, so interior wiring all had to be done too. took months to get it right (which it still needs work, but is 90% done)
anyhow, good luck with everything!! this looks great, and you are making awesome progress!!!!


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto that... I just did a vr6 build, except I bored it out to 3.0L, and did the whole clean job... those pics could have been from my project, almost








Good job, and good luck.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, here's everything put back together. I had to use the ugly intake mani, because I'm not done with the bored out one yet.
















I had to temporarily hook up the oil cooler to try and get it started. I need to make new brackets for it. The first ones I made are a little to flimsy for me.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's the first attempt at starting.

I realized the next day that the MAF was not plugged in. That helped, just a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

Where are the turdbo parts?


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

I remade the oil cooler mounts with some ticker steel, and painted them so they wouldn't rust. Mounted the cooler, and ran the lines where I wanted them.
































And here it is... dunskies. She needs a bath, though.


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Where are the turdbo parts?

Okay, okay...
Here's the deal. I wanted to install this engine, and then give it a little while to make sure no issues came up. After waiting on parts to come in, getting the wrong parts sent to me, and breaking **** along the way, I've run out of time. I have to drive up to Oregon tomorrow (well today, now) and I just finished this thing about five hours ago. When I get back to San Diego, I will only be here for about a week, then off to Key West. So, when I get back from there, it's turbo time.
Here's a little sneak peek of what's to come.
































Happy Holidays!!


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

any updates??


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (u01rwr)*

Talked to him a while ago. His new motor is bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (silvrsled)*

well that sucks


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_well that sucks
indeed


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *u01rwr* »_any updates??

So here's the deal. The VR was running sweet when I left. It is about 12 hours up to Southern Oregon from San Diego. After taking four hours to get through LA, I stopped to get gas and check everything out. She still sounded fine, running good, oil looked okay... there was a small leak, though. I put some oil in it, and started pulling out of the gas station when the oil light started flashing and beeping at me. I stopped to check the oil, and as far as I could tell, it was good. I was having troubles telling if the oil on the dip stick was oil from the pan, or residue from the tube. The oil was brand new so it was almost clear. I put a quart in it and continued driving. It ran great for another few hours, until I stopped again. Same thing happened with the oil light and buzzer. I put some oil in, and went to leave.
The car sounded like crap, had low compression, and was blowing smoke out the back. It was freezing cold, 10 PM, I was half way from where I was coming to where I was going, and I was in a "village" in the middle of California.








I was wandering around, looking for a bar (







), when I saw a sign in the distance for an RV park. Long story short, I parked my car there, my buddy drove three hours down from Sacramento to pick me up, and I stayed at his place overnight. The next day I rented a car, and drove the rest of the way up.
I bought a truck when I was home, on the way back to San Diego, I grabbed the Jetta with a U-Haul trailer. It ended up being a really expensive trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Jetta has been sitting for a while, untouched. I have been extremely unmotivated to do anything with it. Nothing EVER goes right with this pig.








I started this last weekend, just pulled off the manifold. I figure I will pull off the head, check out the headgasket, and take the head to a machine shop to be checked out. If that all looks good, I'll pop the rod caps and push the pistons out to check out the rings.
Any ideas or thoughts, I'm open for help.


----------



## Freerider1125 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

Did you have an oil pressure gauge hooked up? Sounds like you weren't getting adequate oil pressure. With all of those chain guides being so cut up I wouldn't be surprised if you clogged the pickup screen for the oil pump. I suggest dropping the oil pan and disassembling the oil pump to make sure the screen isn't clogged and that everything else is within tolerances.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

Sucks man. If you decide to part it out, talk to me about the tranny. Also, planning on giving me back my axle tool?


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Sucks man. If you decide to part it out, talk to me about the tranny. Also, planning on giving me back my axle tool?









I don't have your number anymore. I lost my phone during one of my black-out nights in Key West. Here's mine 858 361 2790 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *Freerider1125* »_Did you have an oil pressure gauge hooked up? Sounds like you weren't getting adequate oil pressure. With all of those chain guides being so cut up I wouldn't be surprised if you clogged the pickup screen for the oil pump. I suggest dropping the oil pan and disassembling the oil pump to make sure the screen isn't clogged and that everything else is within tolerances.









No pressure gauge. I was going to install one with the turbo. Good idea though.


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (vdubmadness)*

well any updates


----------



## vdubmadness (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: VR6 swap and turbo build (TrevorCouture)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrevorCouture* »_well any updates

Sold all the turbo stuff, and parted out the car.


----------

